

Real World OCaml - Public Beta - amirmc
http://www.realworldocaml.org

======
amirmc
Some more info from the author on this release at:

[https://sympa.inria.fr/sympa/arc/caml-
list/2013-06/msg00101....](https://sympa.inria.fr/sympa/arc/caml-
list/2013-06/msg00101.html)

